# Murdered out Cruze



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I love it! Did you have the rims powder coated or go the plasti dip route?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

thats what my cruze is gonna look like! except bigger rims


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it and want it looks awesome!!!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks... wanted to know how my ECO would look with black rims...

Going bronze I think!


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Looks great! especially the rims.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

The black rims look great with the Black Granite paint. Off topic but what kind of lighting were you using? I'm into photography and just curious.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, that's nice! I want to do just that with my Eco wheels...will probably go with Plasti Dip till I can get the money together for powder coating.


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! And I was looking for plasti dip to do it but I couldn't find any so I used highheat spray paint, I'm buying new rims after winter anyways so I didn't mind. And for the lighting I used two flashes on either side of the car and shot it with a D300.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

What % tint is it in the back been wanting I do it for a min looks real good


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, and its 5% tint.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Diggin your photos Colin.

How does the spray look close up?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looks great! The more ECOs I see the more I want to trade in my LS for one! When I bought my LS it was to get out of a car I could no longer tolerate. (2007 Civic) It was too small and got lack luster mileage. I am really not in the mood or financial position to "take one on the chin" for a trade tho. Until my son gets out of School I am kinda stuck. No worries here! We all have whishes(some need to be addressed and others are just wishes)


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm may have to paint mine. 

A turbo would be nice, but right now I'm looking for gas mileage. Hopefully we'll see some bolt ons down the road.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks really good!

Your definition of murdered out is looser than mine....I still spy a lot of chrome on that beast


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

New Picture from last week!


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Dannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng SOOOOOOOOOOOO MURDERED OUT BRO!!! 

Thats a joke of course.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice car man, I like the rims painted black, now I'm gonna have to do something like that.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Vancouver?? **** if only you were closer, my cousin is working on becoming a professional photographer, and a couple pics of a murdered out cruze with a silver cruze would be pretty nice lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL car!!!!Next one up to murder out my cruze.


Me. No chrome at all on it , and it won't be flat black yet, it will be gloss black on the grill trimming and bank trunk.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

What springs did you out on the car looks good. I plastidiped my rims came out decent I just like that it peels of if I want.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Not exactly murdered out, but looking good. I also run with the Nikon D300, good to see someone else using a simple platform pushing out nice pictures like that.


----------



## gritz1483 (Apr 17, 2012)

**** thats tight


----------

